# DWR to Sell More Cougar and Bear Permits



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm glad the DWR is selling more cougar and bear permits. I wish more people would hunt these animals and harvest them. When they start showing up in Huntsville at Pineview reservoir we have a problem. When they start showing up in people's backyards we have a problem. Get those dogs out there and hound them. Chase them around and shoot at them. Put the fear of people in them so when they are confronted in the wild, they are not so bold.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I believe that the problem with people hunting them is that it is so expensive to find someone with hounds to chase them and with cats you are pretty much going to need hounds. 

That along with the seasons that they have for both bears and cats. It would be interesting to see what the DOW's position is for allowing OTC tags for them that run during the big game hunts. I know from personal experience that hounds men don't like it since it would cut into their pockets.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> I believe that the problem with people hunting them is that it is so expensive to find someone with hounds to chase them and with cats you are pretty much going to need hounds.
> 
> That along with the seasons that they have for both bears and cats. It would be interesting to see what the DOW's position is for allowing OTC tags for them that run during the big game hunts. I know from personal experience that hounds men don't like it since it would cut into their pockets.


Agree on the expense Critter and the need for hounds on cats. It wasn't that long ago and maybe my memory is failing me but in the 70's and 80's you could purchase a permit and use them during the general deer season.....again just my memory. But, from experience and talking to quite a few houndsman the cats harvested in northern ut are getting younger every year so I really don't know how much of a "problem" they really are.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Critter said:


> I believe that the problem with people hunting them is that it is so expensive to find someone with hounds to chase them and with cats you are pretty much going to need hounds.
> 
> That along with the seasons that they have for both bears and cats. It would be interesting to see what the DOW's position is for allowing OTC tags for them that run during the big game hunts. I know from personal experience that hounds men don't like it since it would cut into their pockets.


I dont know about that. I have just recently gotten into hunting lions and bears in the last year or so. My experience has been that houndsman are some of the most generous when it comes to helping a tag holder out. The guy that helped with my lion last year followed up by helping someone on thier spring bear hunt. Never asked for anything from either of us. I think a few houndsman figure they are going to be out there chasing those critters whether someone has a tag or not and figure they might as well help some body out in the process.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've had a pack of Hounds many years ago. When your feeding eight dogs, vet bills, tracking collars, gas, equipment, etc. it adds up fast! I ran bear and cat for the love of the chase, and nothing like the sound of a pack screaming in a canyon! 


I've had hounds get beat up by cats, and bear. when you loose a three year old dog it's expensive replacing that dog. Some tag holders understood that and offered money to me. Most the time I'd ask them to get me a bag of dog food. 


If you had a guided big game hunt and killed a trophy animal, would you give the guide a gratuity?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> I've had a pack of Hounds many years ago. When your feeding eight dogs, vet bills, tracking collars, gas, equipment, etc. it adds up fast! I ran bear and cat for the love of the chase, and nothing like the sound of a pack screaming in a canyon!
> 
> I've had hounds get beat up by cats, and bear. when you loose a three year old dog it's expensive replacing that dog. Some tag holders understood that and offered money to me. Most the time I'd ask them to get me a bag of dog food.
> 
> If you had a guided big game hunt and killed a trophy animal, would you give the guide a gratuity?


Yes, and for clarity I said "he never asked us for anything". That doesnt mean he didnt get anything.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bdaddy (Jan 26, 2017)

I agree that there needs to be more opportunity for predator control. Meaning more tags for people that don't have or cannot afford to hire a guy with dogs. Maybe trapping or year round tags until the numbers are in check. I don't think that letting a pack of hounds run through the town of Huntsville or any of the other townships nearby would be the answer. 
That said, If people don't want deer eating their trees or lions and coyotes in their back yard or to see the occasional bear crossing the road, they probably shouldn't be building their houses in winter grounds or better yet the mountains. 
People move up their because they love the scenery/Nature until it is not convenient for them anymore and then they feel like they need to change it.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Critter said:


> That along with the seasons that they have for both bears and cats. It would be interesting to see what the DOW's position is for allowing OTC tags for them that run during the big game hunts. I know from personal experience that hounds men don't like it since it would cut into their pockets.


So Nevada (or at least they used to) gives you the option to by a Cougar tag for like $35 with your big game tag. I always bought one in case I got lucky and saw one on a hunt.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

3arabians said:


> Yes, and for clarity I said "he never asked us for anything". That doesnt mean he didnt get anything.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I never said you didn't. I'm sure there are some folks that wouldn't offer anything.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> I never said you didn't. I'm sure there are some folks that wouldn't offer anything.


I know. Just making sure you know I'm not a jerk face. Haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

You wanna hunt cougar in the fall during your big game hunts in Utah with a OTC tag? There are already several areas in the state with unfilled cougar harvest objective tags where you can take one during the big game hunts. Check out the number of open units here:

https://wildlife.utah.gov/cougar-harvest-objective-hunting-units.html


----------

